# Destin: Lobster, Red Snapper, Triggers, Almaco, Flounder, and no Sharks!



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

In the early morning hours of 6-9-09, Team Get Bent blasted out of Destin with hopes of a great day! Shooters/grabbers on this trip were Mark Brown, Jerry West and me. We got to our first dive site and dropped into 70-80 feet of viz in 120 feet of nice blue green water. We grabbed 8 bugs,Jerry shot a nice Trigger, and Mark shot a couple of flounder. There were plenty of bugs around, but a bunch had eggs and were released. There were also a bunch of Morays around to keep the Octos away. We ran out of time, and slipped topside to build a little interval. Splash two and we grabbed 10 more bugs, Jerry shot another nice trigger, andI tried to poke aFlounder as it swam out from under my knee. We all sat at about 10' for awhile to deco, and then off we went to spot three. We found thirty feet of dropping viz in eighty feet of water, and plenty of fish! I shot a nice Almaco Jack, and a Red Snapper, while both Mark and Jerry shot around ten Flounder. Jerry also had a big Gag pull off and get back into the wreck!:banghead We all got to check out the resident Jewfish up close, and had a good dive. I got tangled in a mess of braided fishing line and had to take off my BC to cut out of it which was a royal pain in the ass!I was really tangled bad, and thank God :bowdown for the seven foot hose on my second stage, it let me get away from the line to work on getting out. Iendedup a









nice bit over on my bottom time and began looking for the anchor, but it wasn't there.:doh It had broken free of the wreck as Jerry got to it, and Mark had surfaced away from the boat, so Jerry picked him up, and they waited for me. I shot my lift bag up on my finger spool and did a floating deco stop, while they followed my bubbles.:sleeping To give you an idea of the issues the entaglement caused, I had 66 minutes of total time on this dive, including my deco obligation. If you are not prepared to calmly handle a situation underwater you can be in a world of hurt. So overall we had a great day, and some good dinners later on!


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

Great report, thanks!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

You ever need to get rid of some of them lobsters i would be glad to take/buy/trade some of them. Let me know, Thanks, Joe

Ps. Congrats on a great catch and some real good eatin


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had a great day on the water. Nice mess of bugs. :clap


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Panic is the straw that breaks the camels back. reguardless where you are at or the situation you are in don't panic. Great bounty there.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

great job in a sticky situation. i've had a couple dives get pretty technical unexpectedly as well. thanks for sharing. :toast 

oh, and nice haul.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Great report.

I have had to take my BC off to get untangled this past winter. I had 10 mils on and I floated like a bobber without my weight integrated BC on. It made it very difficult to get back on and I had to calm myself down to get it back on.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yup, you read right...I'm back!Man, it sure was good to get out! I've known Mickey for 15 years but this was the first time diving with him. We had a blast! The pics tell the success and you can imagine all the trash-talking that went on! The day was perfect, great viz, blue sky, and calm seas. But, on the last dive of the day the "what if"? buttonn got punched. As in, "what if the anchor breaks freewhile we're down?", "what if you get tangled in braided line?", "what if you get jammed and roll hard deco?"...I gotta say I wasimpressed with Mickey and Mark. Mickey got _really_ entangled but never panicked and handled the situation! Mark did a great job with our anchor issue.Everyone was safe and we had a nice haul! It was one of those great days on the water with good friends.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Sounds like a he!! of a day. Those are the kind that make youwant to come back for more. Great haul of bugs,and nice shootenon the other fishys.

Mickey, I'll have to add yours tomy repetoir of storiesI tell students "Now here's why you have to be able to take your BC off underwater." Great job under pressure and glad you're OK.Jerry, really glad to see you back in action. We'll have to take a group toVortex again one day.


----------

